# Freeride Touren um Nürnberg



## SFA (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ab dem 10.7.08 frü ein paar Tage in Nürnberg und wollte da ein wenig Freeriden. Kann mir hier jemand ein paar Tipps für ein paar nette Freeride-Touren geben ?
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## merkt_p (1. Juli 2008)

Super Trails sind an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf, am Steinbrüchlein im Nürnberger Süden, hinter dem Nürnberger Tiergarten und bei Kalchreuth/ Tennenlohe.

Ob Du sie findest hängt von Deiner Endeckerleidenschaft oder einem Local ab, der Dich mitnimmt.

Ich kann Dir leider keine Führerzusage machen. Wenn doch was geht, schreibe ich es hier ins Forum.


Viel Spass in Nürnberg 

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (1. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich wrede mich dann mal ans Trail-suchen machen !
Aber über weitere Tipps bin ich natürlich jederzeit dankbar!


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2008)

Hi, schreib halt mal, wann genau du so Zeit hast, wie du dich hier auskennst bzw. wie mobil du bist (mit ÖPNV nach Kalchreuth zu kommen ist eher umständlich, zum Tiergarten relativ einfach), dann findet sich da sicher was. Mein Vorderrad vom Bighit ist wieder ganz, sprich da sollte ich durchaus mal Zeit haben, dich zu guiden. Und ich kenn mich hier um Nürnberg rum hinreichend gut aus 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Juli 2008)

Hi

Freeriden ist am Tiergarten und Veste denke ich das Beste! (und was sich reimt ist gut)

Falls du doch mal die Trails um Kalchreuth entdecken willst kannste dich gerne mal mit dranhängen. Bin hier 2-3x die Woche unterwegs.
Kannst dich ja zur Not am Nordostbahnhof in Zug setzten und schwupps bist in Kalchreuth.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Falls du doch mal die Trails um Kalchreuth entdecken willst kannste dich gerne mal mit dranhängen. Bin hier 2-3x die Woche unterwegs.
> Kannst dich ja zur Not am Nordostbahnhof in Zug setzten und schwupps bist in Kalchreuth.



das ist glaube ich ein guter Plan, weil ich werd so schnell nicht mehr mit dem DH-Bike in Kalchreuth rumfahren... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lumpi247 (3. Juli 2008)

Also bei der Aktion würd ich mich gern mit ranhängen wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Wohn in Nürnberg, bin da aber noch nie mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, da ich noch relativ neu dabei bin und mein Hobel aus taktischen Gründen in Erlangen steht 

Kenn eher den Ratsberg in Erlangen und ein paar Trails im Reichswald hinten, also das geht fahrtechnisch schon.


----------



## SFA (3. Juli 2008)

@all: erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Angebote für's guiden. Ich melde mich rechtzeitig, wenn ich genau weiß wann und wie ich vor ort bin !
ride on,
SFA


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. Juli 2008)

Ich werd demnächst mal alle Freeridelokals im und um den Reichswald fotografieren und (natürlich ohne Positionsangabe) hier posten, damit man sieht was einen auf der guided Tour erwartet.


----------



## Lumpi247 (4. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich denke mal ich habe nämlich auch noch nicht alles gefunden 

Bist du da hinten öfters unterwegs? Und was fährst du dann schwerpunktmäßig?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. Juli 2008)

Hi

bin so ca 2-3 mal die Woche im Reichswald unterwegs.
Für große Sprünge und heftiges Gelände ist mein Bike nicht ausgelegt sonst würde ich das schon mal fahren. Mein Stereo ist da eher ein vollgefederter CC-Hobel der aber mit 140mm Federweg fürn Reichswald taugt. Ich bezeichne die Tour eher als Endurolastig, aber für manches braucht man schon ein schweres Bike (für die komplette 24km Tour aber eher nicht @Reo ).
Ich werde denk ich wieder am Sonntag um 9 Uhr ab Kalchreuth Kreisverkehr zur Fotosession starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Juli 2008)

Also hier ein kleiner Ansporn, mir war heut langweilig und da bin ich schon mal losgezogen und hab ein wenig geknipst:

















































































Leider kommt das meiste auf den Bildern nicht so rüber, aber man kann erkennen was einen so erwartet.
Ich gebe keine Auskunft online über Lage der einzelnen Lokations, aber wer Lust hat kann gerne auf einer Tour mitkommen.

Wir fahren morgen (Sonntag) früh um 9 Uhr ab Kalchreuth Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus "Drei Linden"). Dauer der "Tour" je nach Aufenthalt ca 2,5 Std bei 24Km und über 620 HM.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5511


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2008)

...


MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Juli 2008)

Ha Ha,

aber da hab ich auch noch was:

Unseren Drop-Versuch vom großen Felsen etwas oberhalb auf die noch nicht fertige Landung

Optimistisch mit viiel Anlauf:






nur die Landung war nicht so wie es wir gedacht haben





Aber wie gut dass alles nur gefakt war, danke an den "Stuntman"


----------



## powerbar__ (13. Juli 2008)

@Cube.Team.Biker: BIn auch aus der Nähe, hab aber erst angefangen mim richtigen Biken.
Viele der fotografierten Orte hab ich schon selber gefunden, aber bei dir klingt das so, als hättest du eine komplette Verbindung zwischen den einzelnen Spots - wahrscheinlich aber mit Waldautobahn zwischendrin? Und wie auch immer: Kannst du mir paar Tipps/geographische Angaben (gern auch per PN) geben, damit ich das Zeuch auch teilweise finde? Konditionell pack ich die Tour nämlich noch nicht denke ich mal, und ich will auch nicht am Bein hängen  (Und technisch eh nicht)
Oder haste nen GPS Track/ne Karte wo das Grob eingezeichnet ist?

Wäre dir sehr verbunden, danke!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Juli 2008)

Hi

ein bischen Waldautobahn muss sein, aber im Groben versuchen wir schon die größeren Wege zu meiden.
Beschreiben wird schwer und GPS Daten hab ich leider nicht.
Bei unserer Tour wird die Geschwindigkeit angepasst so dass es jedem Spaß macht, denn das ist ja das wichtigste.

Wie gesagt, häng dich dran, das ist das einfachste


----------



## powerbar__ (13. Juli 2008)

Ãhm, mal gugn, schreib ich Moment Klausuren, bin danach im Urlaub, aber evtl melde ich mich mal spontan bei dir/euch.

Nur wegen grobe Richtung: Kalchreuth wahrscheinlich Ã¼bern Wanderparkplatz Richtung Weiher in den Wald. Dann oben die schÃ¶nen Trails und die (kurzen) DH StÃ¼ckchen. Danach weiter Richtung TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz? Gibts da ne schÃ¶ne Verbindung? Alles auf der Seite nach Weiher/Uttenreuth und nicht nach NÃ¼rnberg, wenn man die StraÃe nach Neunhof als Grenze sieht?
â¬: Wallride und die Bilder auÃenrum sind ja eindeutig Steinbruch, der mÃ¼sste ja zwischen Kalchreuth oben und TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz sein von der Tourplanung her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Juli 2008)

Jo so in etwa.

Also meld dich wennste mal in der Gegend bist


----------



## naptune (16. Juli 2008)

Bin neu in der Gegend und würd auch gerne mal mitfahren wenns zu diesen ganzen schönen Spots da um Kalchreuth geht.

Wohn ja gleich ums Eck...kenn mich aber null aus


----------



## powerbar__ (16. Juli 2008)

Regensburg? Oder stimmt das net? Ich wohn nämlich in nem Kaff zwischen Erlangen und Kalchreuth


----------



## naptune (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich auch. Mein Profil war schon etwas veraltet


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich plan mal wieder ne kleine Tour durch den Reichswald für den Samstag Morgen um 10 Uhr ab Kalchreuth Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus Drei Linden). 
Hängt natürlich noch vom Wetter und dem Entbindungstermin ab  .


Das Wetter fürn Samstag sieht ja noch ganz gut aus: http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10763&id2=10763&ort=Kalchreuth&near=&tag=3

Die Tour wird in etwa folgend sein:  kleine+große Felsabfahrt-Rundkurs(Winterleite)-Sandgrube-Kugelfang-Schanzen-Bachdurchfahrt-Höhenmeter Drei-Linden-Trail.

Tour mit CC-Rad, wer aber springen will kann dies bei der Sandgrube und Kugelfang tun.

Wer mit will kann sich gerne Anschließen, wir sind dann in etwa um 13 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## powerbar__ (16. Juli 2008)

Damm, ich (muss) sollte lernen.
Damit ich nicht gleich schwach werde sag ich mal nicht sofort zu, falls ich es schaff (hängt stark davon ab, wie ich mim lernen vorankomm) melde ich mich nochmal. Hätte aber starkes Interesse


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich plan mal wieder ne kleine Tour durch den Reichswald für den Samstag Morgen um 10 Uhr ab Kalchreuth Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus Drei Linden).
> Hängt natürlich noch vom Wetter und dem Entbindungstermin ab  .
> ...



Fahre entweder ins Fichtelgebirge oder in die Fränkische. Bei nächster Gelegenheit jedoch sehr gerne.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kindergartenkin (17. Juli 2008)

wenn ich bis dahin meine K18 montiert und entlüftet hab ...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Juli 2008)

Und noch ein Formula Fahrer.... woltest du nicht ne andere Bremse 

Der Entbindungstermin rückt jetzt wirklich sehr schnell näher, deswegen kann es gut sein dass ich am Samstag "beschäftigt" sein werde.

Ich poste morgen nochmal wie und ob es jetzt klappt


----------



## naptune (18. Juli 2008)

Bei uns gehts dieses und nächstes WE sicher nicht, vielleicht wird das Wetter ja während der Woche mal besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (18. Juli 2008)

ja aber war für n komplett set 165 recht günstig ...
aber die hintere bremse muss ich erst noch entlüften und diese leitungsclipse hab ich auch noch nicht, ist aber schon bestellt


----------



## powerbar__ (18. Juli 2008)

Ich bin raus. Muss lernen - ich geh wohl mal ne Stunde radeln als Ausgleich, aber zwischen 10 und 13 Uhr ist zu lange und liegt doof vom Zeitlichen her.
Aber ein andermal!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Juli 2008)

Ok

wenn keiner kommt dann verschieben wir es mal auf nächste Woche oder nächstes Wochenende.

Wems in den Beinen juckt der kann ja mal nen zeitlichen Vorschlag machen.


----------



## bursch (19. Juli 2008)

hallo, ich würd mich auch mal gerne an ne tour dranhängen,
ich kenn zwar einige stellen am tiergarten/reichswald
aber so richtig touren gefahren bin ich da noch nicht.
Ich fahr genauso gern mit dem CC wie mit freeride hardtail,
kann nur leider auch nicht sagen wanns bei mir zeitlich
hinhaut - nächstes wochenende freitag oder samstag
schaut aber gut aus soweit


----------



## naptune (21. Juli 2008)

Nächstmöglicher Ausritt wäre bei uns am Mittwoch, 30.7 so ab 15 Uhr oder später.

Geht da was zsamm?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Juli 2008)

Da hab ich Urlaub .
Bei mir würds klappen


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2008)

solange wir nicht in Kalchreuth fahren, können wir nächsten Mittwoch schon was machen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oo7 (22. Juli 2008)

Stadtwald oder Dillenberger Wald wäre ich auch dabei. 

VG
Martin


----------



## naptune (22. Juli 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> solange wir nicht in Kalchreuth fahren, können wir nächsten Mittwoch schon was machen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



genau darum gings aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2008)

naptune schrieb:


> genau darum gings aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere



aber da komme ich nur wieder auf dumme Ideen  Woanders ist das nicht so schlimm... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Juli 2008)

@ Reo

Wir machen auch einen RIESEN Bogen um deine "Aufschlagstelle".
Hast du schon ein Gedenkkreuz aufgestell? Aber wenn ich denk...im Fürther Stadtwald sind auch ganz schön heikle Stellen wo man sich weh tun kann.

Ne Scherz beiseite, egal für welche Tour ihr Euch entscheidet...ich bin dabei, egal ob ich euch die Kachtrails zeige oder durch anderes Terrain geguided werde.

Am 30.7 ist der Reichswald angesagt oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2008)

Ist schon ok, ich komm schon mit. Macht halt mal was aus für abends, also so ab 17.30, ich bin da recht flexibel.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## naptune (23. Juli 2008)

Nächsten Mittwoch gegen 17 bis 1730 wären wir dabei.
Am liebsten in Kalchreuth....
Anderes Terrain geht aber auch, da wir eh nur den Schmausenbuck und die Alte Veste kennen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir nutzen das schöne Wetter aus und fahren heute schon mal die Runde im Reichswald.

Wer spontan Lust hat kann gerne mit.
Wir treffen uns um 17.30 Uhr am Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus Drei Linden) in Kalchreuth.


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

Ahhhh  Im falschen Thread geguckt. Bin dabei und habe (noch) den Vorsatz mit Pedalkraft anzureisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. Juli 2008)

Löblich...dann hab ich ja nen kleinen konditionellen Vorteil 

Kommst du mit Fullface und Panzerung oder in CC-Ausrüstung?
Sobald ich eine passende Kopfbedeckung günstig gefunden habe können wir die "Schanze" in Angriff nehmen.

Also bis denn
Viel Spaß beim Hochkurbeln


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

CC-Ausrüstung - frei nach dem Motte:

Der Speck muss weg 

Mit dem Geraffel am Körper würde ich nicht so weit fahren. Ist also von meiner Seite aus eher als Tour gedacht oder nimmt wer Fullface & Co mit?


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juli 2008)

@ komme auch mit müßte es ach pünktlich schaffen


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

Die "schleifende Bremse"  ist gut in Nürnberg angekommen.
Trotz körperlicher Defizite wars eine schöne Tour heute.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Juli 2008)

Ach iwo, hat doch gut Laune gemacht, wir hätten nur ins heftigere Gelände gehen müssen, da wären die anderen nicht so schnell gewesen 
Und wenn meine frau nach der Geburt wieder "schlanker" ist hab ich wohl mehr Defizit aufzuholen 

Bergauf zum Schluss haben wir dann nch ne Gruppe RR-Fahrer abgehängt.
Danke nochmal für die Luft im Dämpfer, war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Wenn sich mit der Entbindung nochmal die gelegenheit bietet dann fahren wir mal wieder ins Steinbrüchlein!


----------



## Axalp (24. Juli 2008)

Servus beinander,

ich fand's gestern auch super. Jetzt weiss ich endlich mal wo die versteckten Kalchtrails sind.

Müssen wir bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall wiederholen.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Leutz,

so wie es aussieht wird unser Baby morgen das Licht der Weld erblicken (ob er will oder nicht  ), deswegen werd ich am Mittwoch ausfallen, da ich ja dann im KKH bin.
Also fahrt lieber ne andere Runde und die Kalchtrails verschieben wir dann auf nächstes Mal.


----------



## naptune (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schade, aber das ist ja nun mal wirklich ein wichtiger Grund die Tour zu verschieben.

Viel Glück dir und deiner Familie!


----------



## todmoog (6. August 2008)

Wer hat Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir drehen wieder ne Runde durch den Reichswald....näheres hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5007081&posted=1#post5007081


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

